
Bezos, Other Corporate Executives Sold Shares Just in Time - spking
https://www.wsj.com/articles/bezos-other-corporate-executives-sold-shares-just-in-time-11585042204
======
sharemywin
They shouldn't be able to buy those shares back.

~~~
a3n
They should be forced to return the money to people still holding those
stocks.

------
samizdis
De-paywalled: [http://archive.md/mZeA0](http://archive.md/mZeA0)

